# In Rememberance of Sunny ~2004-2015



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

I lost Sunny at 11 years old a few months ago. My heart is still so empty. I am so thankful that I took time to get so many wonderful photos and videos while she was with me. I feel I can visit her at anytime, and relive those wonderful moments we shared. Rest in Peace my dear Sunny. I will forever hold dear our years together, no matter how short they were. You were a true friend & companion, and you made my life richer each and every day. Here is one of my favorite video's of my funny girl.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_LL9UCjXP0


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Goldens and their sticks! Thanks for sharing. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you so very much, Cubbysan.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Sunny. Bet more than once she managed to get the back of your legs with a big stick ! Lovely video of a beautiful girl.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Sunny was precious! Love that video. Love it. I wish I had some of just Cooper but he was mainly in the ones with our family. If I could hear his panting again I'd listen to it over and over.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss... when they go a part of our heart really goes with them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sunny, she was beautiful. 

Yes, dogs and their sticks, the video is great. What a wonderful day you had with her.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

What a beautiful, sweet girl! I imagine you enjoyed many moments like that. How wonderful to have the videos to cherish forever. I love that she wasn't afraid to think big!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

That's a great memory. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixibell*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sunny!
Did you tell me what date she went to the Bridge, so I can add her to the Rainbow Bridge List?

[email protected]


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh how wonderful to have that video. Such a happy girl with her stickie! RIP Sunny


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great video! So sorry for your loss....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

Love the video of Sunny and her stick and Jazz and Maggie are beautiful, too!


----------

